# Happy Valentine's Day To all



## letscook (Feb 13, 2016)

Wishing everyone a great day with your Valentine.
Remember It is not all about the gifts, its about spending time with that special person and showing them that you appreciate them and you want to be with them. 

This Valentines Day is a sad one for me as I lost My dad Jan 2015 and my mom in December. Started the year out with a loss and ended it with a loss.  My mom loved Valentines Day. They were married 65 yrs.
When dad died in January and Valentines Day came mom was very sad, she started looking thru all the cards dad gave her in the past and on top of the pile in the box was one in an envelope she opened it up and it was a valentines day card from dad.  She looked up all teary eyed and said I thought I would be alone for Valentines Day and here your father didn't forget me and he is with me today

Dad knew his time was coming to a close. Thank goodness stores put cards out a month early.  He still got around but by the end of January his arthritis and his COPD got the  best of him


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2016)

Happy Valentine's Day, letscook. I'm sorry about your parents. That was a beautiful story  

We don't do gifts for Valentine's Day. Just a nice dinner and spending time together. You're right - that's the important part. Take care {{{letscook}}}


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 14, 2016)

That is a lovely story about your parents, *letscook*. It's a beautiful testament to how much your Dad cared for your Mom. It's memories like these that you can draw on when missing your folks.

Valentine's Day is a great Hallmark Holiday.  I always preferred Himself surprising me with a little something on a day not designated as "special", since that way it was special for just *me*.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 14, 2016)

Sweet story, letscook.  Happy Valentine's day!


----------

